# Poo goes mad in Yorkshire



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

There are stepping stones over the Rive Ure in Wensleydale - one of the nicest (and secret) picnic spots. After being initially hesitant, Poppy soon was flying over the stones like a pro.

There is also a big hard case of a moggy called George - the terror of the dale - Frequently found dragging animals twice his size home.
They got on like a house on fire (though George's whole head ended up in Poppy's mouth in a game at one point. George took it all in good part.) He would run to her when he spotted her and they even shared a stick together.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Datun Walnut said:


> There are stepping stones over the Rive Ure in Wensleydale - one of the nicest (and secret) picnic spots. After being initially hesitant, Poppy soon was flying over the stones like a pro.
> 
> There is also a big hard case of a moggy called George - the terror of the dale - Frequently found dragging animals twice his size home.
> They got on like a house on fire (though George's whole head ended up in Poppy's mouth in a game at one point. George took it all in good part.) He would run to her when he spotted her and they even shared a stick together.


Great shots! The popster looks like she's having an absolute ball!

 love George, what a trooper! Love cats with outgoing character, amazing!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Love those pictures - it's like a catapoo! Not a cat x


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Lovely photos - the stepping stones look like fun and that cat looks like a huge character!!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Look at her fly.....wonderful photos and love the stick playing cat.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Datun (or Donna or Fairlie) - Do you ever have trouble uploading pics taken by your DSLR? it has told me the files are too big... takes ages to upload them to photo bucket to do it that way. Its a real pain trying to work out how to upload the proper pics - my phone is much easier


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Datun (or Donna or Fairlie) - Do you ever have trouble uploading pics taken by your DSLR? it has told me the files are too big... takes ages to upload them to photo bucket to do it that way. Its a real pain trying to work out how to upload the proper pics - my phone is much easier


Hi Ruth,
I've never uploaded a full picture from my camera. The two pictures above of Poppy on the river were cropped, and adjusted for color and sharpness using Paintshop Pro first, so I lost about 2 meg per photo before uploading. I'll try a full size one and see.

The pictures of Poppy with George where from my phone and uploaded ok in the raw.


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

My camera is a 12 mega pixell Lumix G1. Not the biggest size picture at 4.5 meg but it uploaded ok


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I ended up just waiting for photobucket to bulk upload. I think you lose some quality but still ok.

Need to work out an easier way.

Your photos are good!


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> I ended up just waiting for photobucket to bulk upload. I think you lose some quality but still ok.
> 
> Need to work out an easier way.
> 
> Your photos are good!


I just upload them directly via the paper clip icon.
I'm only just learning digital photography. I used to be really into old fashioned photography, using medium format cameras etc. 
Digital has put the fun back in and you can have the equivalent of a dark room on your PC. 
The trouble with Poppy is that her natural condition is 'a blur' and it's hard to get a sharp picture of her - I've learnt a bit more now and I'm itching to get out and try again.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Datun Walnut said:


> I just upload them directly via the paper clip icon.
> I'm only just learning digital photography. I used to be really into old fashioned photography, using medium format cameras etc.
> Digital has put the fun back in and you can have the equivalent of a dark room on your PC.
> The trouble with Poppy is that her natural condition is 'a blur' and it's hard to get a sharp picture of her - I've learnt a bit more now and I'm itching to get out and try again.


I think I need a course!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

What I do (probably wrong) is resize them to 400 or 500 somethings (megapitzels??) on my computer then upload them to photobucket where I can crop them and edit them and post them here. I make a copy of each first so I have the high resolution ones if I need them later. Does this make any sense?


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> Datun (or Donna or Fairlie) - Do you ever have trouble uploading pics taken by your DSLR? it has told me the files are too big... takes ages to upload them to photo bucket to do it that way. Its a real pain trying to work out how to upload the proper pics - my phone is much easier


I don't do it right. Nick emails me the pictures and I open them on my phone and save them. Then I psy them from my phone. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Love the first one of Poppy she is a superstar


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

fairlie said:


> What I do (probably wrong) is resize them to 400 or 500 somethings (megapitzels??) on my computer then upload them to photobucket where I can crop them and edit them and post them here. I make a copy of each first so I have the high resolution ones if I need them later. Does this make any sense?





dmgalley said:


> I don't do it right. Nick emails me the pictures and I open them on my phone and save them. Then I psy them from my phone.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Ok so what I end up doing is downloading them to photos on my mac, then uploading it to photostream then on my ipad transferring to photobucket. For some reason the photobucket app is quicker on ipad/phone than doing a bulk upload on mac.

Wish we could just copy and paste photos in. The attachment thing is quite annoying...


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Love the photos and the photographic advice that the Walnut gives...
I'm afraid that I tend to stick on the auto setting when taking photos of the mutts and even then because of the time pause before the shutter does it's stuff, the moment is often missed.
I'm failing with the burst setting on my camera - I'm hopeful of good action shots, but one the blurr factor and two the completely out of shot factor are frusrating me when taking pictures of the dogs.
Landscapes are a bit easier, but not so cute


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

Marzi said:


> Love the photos and the photographic advice that the Walnut gives...
> I'm afraid that I tend to stick on the auto setting when taking photos of the mutts and even then because of the time pause before the shutter does it's stuff, the moment is often missed.
> I'm failing with the burst setting on my camera - I'm hopeful of good action shots, but one the blurr factor and two the completely out of shot factor are frusrating me when taking pictures of the dogs.
> Landscapes are a bit easier, but not so cute


I'm no expert, I've really just started messing with my camera. I started with basic snap shots and now I'm adding to my knowledge bit by bit (I'm too old to understand it in all in one go - my last camera had a big sheet and bellows).

My problem is blur too. If you look at the first picture of poppy jumping, the rocks are in sharp focus but she's just a bit blurry. I had the camera set to sport mode (it will give the highest shutter speed for the light conditions it can) but she still blurred a bit. When it was too late to take them again, I thought of another idea - I should increase the FILM speed as well as the shutter speed. The default is ISO100 but I could go to 400 without much degradation of image and get the shutter even faster. That's for next time.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

urrrrrr
good, I think.... 
Look forward to seeing how it goes.
We need a poo and photographer weekend... then we could set up shots, work out settings and compare results.

This was just a very, very lucky shot - my best ones always are


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

Marzi said:


> urrrrrr
> good, I think....
> Look forward to seeing how it goes.
> We need a poo and photographer weekend... then we could set up shots, work out settings and compare results.
> ...


Nicely composed too.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Very nice indeed Marzi!!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Nice picture Marzi, love those of Poppy jumping, I wonder what would happen if Dudley came face to face with that cat! he is terrible for chasing them - but a cat inviting him to play with a stick would possibly confuse and delight him!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Fabulous shot of Liz Marzi! 

I was gifted a book which was encouraging, the best guys take 100 shots to get one keeper, then of 100 keepers only ever show off their best ten. With practice I might get down to this ratio at some point.

I love the idea of a poo photography weekend workshop, I am in.


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

Must get the photo comp off the ground too


----------

